# Jobs for Town Planners / Urban Designers?



## amyjaney (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice on where to start? Or prospects in this field please? Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

These sites for nationally advertised jobs:-
Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site
Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me
New Zealand Travel ~ New Zealand Tourism ~ NZ Information

Other than these, research all the local councils and have a look on their websites for career opportunities / vacancies.

See this :-
http://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs-database/government-law-and-safety/government/urbanregional-planner/


----------

